# Schlaufenmontage vs Seitenarm vs Koschrig



## Fantastic Fishing (12. Juni 2017)

Ich habe mir in den letzten Tagen einige Gedanken zur Unterscheidung der Montagen beim Feedern gemacht. Ich konnte dabei einige Unterschiede logischerweise feststellen, aber gern würde ich eure Meinung dazu gern in Betracht ziehen.

Schlaufenmontage:

Klar einer der besten Montagen. Wenig Verwicklung, leicht zu binden, wenig Material erforderlich. Die Montage hat ihre Stärken vor allem darin den Fisch mit dem Futterkorb in beide Richtung Haken zu können dabei aber immer noch sehr sensible und fein zu wirken. Hängt natürlich von der Länge der Schlaufe ab. Ich setze die Schlaufe gern auf Brassen ein, um mehr Zeit beim Einsaugen zu geben.

Kontra: Bei Schnurbruch geht der Fisch samt Korb stiften wenn die Montage sich an der Hauptschnur verabschiedet. Wenig Fischfreundlich. 

Seitenarm:

Der Seitenarm in meinen Augen noch einfacher zu binden wie die Schlaufenmontage. Für mich wirkt sie eher wie eine "Selbhaktmontage", zumindest aber geht der Korb sehr schnell mit und arbeitet so für uns. Wählt man den Seitenarm am Futterkorb länger hat der Fisch mehr Spielraum, die Spitze klinkt sich eher ein, der Korb kommt später. Der Seitenarm im Test war ebenso kaum Anfällig für Verwicklungen. Allerdings wirkt das Prinzip mit dem Verändern der Schnur
länge am Korb prinzipiell wie jenes bei der Schlaufenmontage.

Koschrig:

Ich habe es vor 3 Tagen das erste Mal gebunden, weil ich selbst nie durchlaufende Montage gefischt hatte. Im Prinzip funktioniert das " Rig" wie ein Feeder Boom. Nur leichter, feiner, kein Platikstab der unter Wasser beim Anhieb in die Höhe schnell und wie ein Stehaufmännchen mahnend den Fischen sagt der Platz sei zu verlassen. Mit Schlaufe und Seitenarm, ob nur kurz gebunden oder schwere Körbe waren kleine Rotaugen einfach schwer zu händeln, die Beissen so flinkt und leicht, jedes Gewicht an der Montage sorgt für weniger Ausbeute.

Ich hatte keine Verwicklungen, Materialaufwand war eher gering,das Binden ist aber im Gegensatz zu beiden anderen Varianten eher Aufwandreich. Bei Schnurbruch kann der Fisch sich vom Korb befreiten.


Was fischt ihr für welchen Fisch, wo sind die Unterschiede für euch auf kleine Plötzen oder dicke Brassen ? Ab welchem Punkt ändert ihr eure Montage wenn die Fische sehr klein sind, die Ausbeute sinkt ? Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit anderen Montagen ?

Lg


----------



## Waller Michel (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage vs Seitenarm vs Koschrig*

Naja hast da wirklich schon alles sehr detailliert geschrieben, was ich bei der Schlaufenmontage noch hinzufügen möchte ist, das sie sehr anfällig ist für Hänger, gerade in Flüssen oder so , hab ich damit schon unzählige male die komplette Montage verloren, ich denke mal das die Schlaufe sich gerne in Holz Steine oder sonstige Hindernisse einhängt. 

LG Michael


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage vs Seitenarm vs Koschrig*



Waller Michel schrieb:


> Naja hast da wirklich schon alles sehr detailliert geschrieben, was ich bei der Schlaufenmontage noch hinzufügen möchte ist, das sie sehr anfällig ist für Hänger, gerade in Flüssen oder so , hab ich damit schon unzählige male die komplette Montage verloren, ich denke mal das die Schlaufe sich gerne in Holz Steine oder sonstige Hindernisse einhängt.
> 
> LG Michael



Da ich in Flüssen selten Fische ist dieser Punkt genau einer jener der mir fehlte ! Vielen Dank. Hätte man aber auch so drauf kommen können. |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage vs Seitenarm vs Koschrig*

an lernt nie aus - Koschrig hatte ich noch nie gehört..

Danke...

davon ab:
Mit so schweren Feederruten auf so kleine Fischekens, das hab ich noch nie verstanden ;-))

Barbe und so, klar, aber so Minirotaugen?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage vs Seitenarm vs Koschrig*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> an lernt nie aus - Koschrig hatte ich noch nie gehört..
> 
> Danke...
> 
> ...



Mein Winkelpicker ist die leichteste Rute die je jemand zu Gesicht bekommen hat. Da wirkt jede andere leichte Rute schwer gegen. :vik:

Kleine Fische auf Frequenz fangen kann viel Spaß bereiten, weil immer etwas zu tun ist. Ich war gestern an einem See wo ich in 3 Stunden mit etwas Übung und besseren Abstimmungen 300 Fische fangen könnte. Das möchte ich auch probieren, es ist einfach anderes Angeln.

Großer Köder, großer Haken, irgendwo hinwerfen kann ja jeder. :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage vs Seitenarm vs Koschrig*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Großer Köder, großer Haken, irgendwo hinwerfen kann ja jeder. :q


bin halt Grobmotoriker...
:q:q:q

Kann mir schon vorstellen, dass das mal Spaß machen kann


----------



## Waller Michel (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage vs Seitenarm vs Koschrig*

Ja bei Koschrig stand ich zuerst auch auf dem Schlauch, hatte da an Jens Koschnig gedacht, Koschrig ist das System von Browning ist eigentlich sehr gut, jedenfalls könnte ich nichts gegenteiliges behaupten. 

LG


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage vs Seitenarm vs Koschrig*



Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ja bei Koschrig stand ich zuerst auch auf dem Schlauch, hatte da an Jens Koschnig gedacht, Koschrig ist das System von Browning ist eigentlich sehr gut, jedenfalls könnte ich nichts gegenteiliges behaupten.
> 
> LG



Kann man auch super selber Binden, es ist ja nichts anderes wie ein freilaufendes System, in meinen Augen nur etwas leichter. Ich habe den Eindruck das die Bisse zur Spitze sehr sehr gut durchkommen.

Ich kann die Tage aber mehr dazu schreiben, ich teste und passe erst an. Vorerst aber Klasse, auf kleine Fisch besser als Seitenarm und Schlaufe !


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage vs Seitenarm vs Koschrig*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> bin halt Grobmotoriker...
> :q:q:q
> 
> Kann mir schon vorstellen, dass das mal Spaß machen kann



Kommt halt drauf an, ist wie mit dem Essen, worauf man Lust hat. Wenn ich natürlich auf andere Fische aus bin werden Haken und Köder größer. Wenn ich dann aber auf meinem Stuhl sitze und über einen längeren Zeitraum nichts passiert werde ich leicht ungeduldig.

Ich bin in der Tendenz eher auf Frequenz aus, wenn rumsitzen möchte mag ich meine Couch doch eher. |supergri


----------



## Waller Michel (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage vs Seitenarm vs Koschrig*

Ja da hast du recht, ich werde in 14 Tagen mal die Pickerrute auspacken und mal bisschen experimentieren, hab ich jetzt richtig Lust drauf bekommen. 

LG


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage vs Seitenarm vs Koschrig*

als es noch Rotaugen gab im Neckar war das meine "Winterbeschäftigung:
mit der Picker auf große Rotaugen (ab anderthalb Pfund aufwärts zum sauer einlegen..

Im Winter eh das beste Fleisch..
Witzig:
Anfüttern, und Du musstest Dich durch Massen Kleinfisch angeln.

Plätze kennen, ohne anfüttern, bester Köder Brotkruste, wenig Fisch, aber alle groß....

Ob das heute mit kleinen Feedern auch noch funzen würde?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage vs Seitenarm vs Koschrig*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> als es noch Rotaugen gab im Neckar war das meine "Winterbeschäftigung:
> mit der Picker auf große Rotaugen (ab anderthalb Pfund aufwärts zum sauer einlegen..
> 
> Im Winter eh das beste Fleisch..
> ...



Mit Sicherheit. Große Rotaugen siehst du in den warmen Monaten nur nicht so oft am Haken. Anfüttern selbst findet ja statt wenn du Fisch massiv binden willst. Oftmals reicht ja schon eine handvoll Erde mit paar Pinkies drin.

Meiner Erfahrung nach muss der Fischbestand es einfach hergeben. Du kannst machen was du willst, dominieren kleine Brassen wirst du nichts anderes fangen. Mögen die Fische dazu keine selektiveren, größeren Köder, dann sitzt du Stundenlang ohne Bisse.

Ich war ja gestern an solch einem See mit großem Schleienbestand. Mit Made und Anfüttern hast du dort in 2 Minuten finderlange Rotaugen. Beim Absinken des Korbes und spätestens 15 Sekunden danach sofort Biss. Ich möchte dort auf Schleien fischen, aber auch Rotaugen auf Frequenz.

Deswegen auch meine Anregung zu Montagen.


----------



## feederbrassen (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage vs Seitenarm vs Koschrig*

Koschrig ,kannte ich noch nicht vom Namen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Meist fische ich eine Schlaufenmontage die,so wie ich sie fische,ich in keinem Buch etc. gesehen habe.
Passt bei minifischen ebnso wie bei allen anderen Einsatzmöglichkeiten.
Bei  Hänger trächtigen Stellen wird ein zusätzlicher Knoten eingebunden der  Sicherstellt das im Fall x der Korb und nur der Korb abreisst.


Seltener das ich frei durchlaufende Montagen fische.
Meist nur bei geringer Distanz und kleinen Korbgewichten.
Einen Unterschied in der Sensibilität zu meiner Schlaufenmontage ist mir nicht aufgefallen.

Seitenarm  fische ich ansich garnicht mehr,ist zwar sehr sensiebel in der  Bißanzeige aber der Knoten ist m.e. immens bruchgefährdet und taugt nur  für leichte Gewichte ,kurze Distanzen und kleine Fische.
Vielleicht liegt es an mir


----------



## Semmelmehl (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage vs Seitenarm vs Koschrig*

nachdem ich mal ne Weile Antitangle-Booms versucht habe, bin ich jetzt wieder zur Schlaufenmontage zurück.

Die Vorteile wurden ja schon genannt und ich kann mit der Montage besser umgehen ... ist für mich angenehmer


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage vs Seitenarm vs Koschrig*

Habe heute in Vorbereitung zum Fangbericht für das Fischen in einem kleinen Graben das "Koschrig" verwendet und konnte damit gut durchfischen. Keine Verwicklungen, jeder Zupfer kam gut durch.

Liegt aber auch am Picker, der ist halb so dick wie mein kleiner Finger, da sieht man eigtl. an der 0,5 OZ Spitze alles. Die Tage gehts nochmals mit Schlaufe und Seitenarm an einem Mini-Rotaugen durchzogenem Gewässer mit starkem Schleienbestand zum Test.


----------



## Xianeli (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage vs Seitenarm vs Koschrig*



Semmelmehl schrieb:


> nachdem ich mal ne Weile Antitangle-Booms versucht habe, bin ich jetzt wieder zur Schlaufenmontage zurück.
> 
> Die Vorteile wurden ja schon genannt und ich kann mit der Montage besser umgehen ... ist für mich angenehmer



Dito. Hatte mit Schlaufenmontage nur ganz selten mal eine Verwicklung. Mit den antitangle-Booms dann schon öfter. Hauptgrund warum wieder Schlaufenmontage: Vorfach ab, doppelkarabiner mit Futterkorb ab, Schnur mit Schlaufenmontage auf die Rolle spulen und einpacken ( oder mal eben schnell die Spitze wechseln) 
Und sie ist kinderleicht zu binden


----------



## Waller Michel (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage vs Seitenarm vs Koschrig*

Wundert mich etwas, aber so unterschiedlich können die Erfahrungen sein,  ich hatte lange im Main mit der Schlaufenmontage gefischt und wirklich immer viele Hänger gehabt,  nach dem ich dann auf Boom umgestiegen War , es Es merklich weniger geworden,  natürlich ist das subjektiv und ich hatte kein Buch geführt darüber, ich werde es trotzdem auch mal wieder testen mit der Schlaufenmontage zu fischen 

LG


----------



## Slick (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage vs Seitenarm vs Koschrig*

Es kommt doch eher auf die Angelstelle an  und Bleiform als auf die Montage in Hinsicht der Hänger.

Ich angle nur mit Schlaufenmontage am Main und dann direkt in den Steinpackungen,aber nur mit Stabblei.


Gesendet von meinem SM-J710F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage vs Seitenarm vs Koschrig*



Slick schrieb:


> Es kommt doch eher auf die Angelstelle an  und Bleiform als auf die Montage in Hinsicht der Hänger.
> 
> Ich angle nur mit Schlaufenmontage am Main und dann direkt in den Steinpackungen,aber nur mit Stabblei.
> 
> ...



Mag sein, aber wenn ich an die Sache so heran gehe bekomme ich nirgends mehr Hänger wenn ich Bleie anstelle von Körben nutze. Nur entfernt sich die Materie dann immer weiter von der einfachen Absicht zu Feedern mit Futterkörben und nähert sich einfachem Grundangeln.

Die Frage ist ja welche Montage beim Feedern auf welche Art und Weise situativ besser  funktioniert.


----------



## Riesenangler (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage vs Seitenarm vs Koschrig*

Frei laufender Futterkorb. Und wegen der Selbsthakmöglichkeit, tuts bei mit ein Silikonstopper mit einer Bleiperle dazu. Funzt auch .


----------



## Tricast (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage vs Seitenarm vs Koschrig*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Mag sein, aber wenn ich an die Sache so heran gehe bekomme ich nirgends mehr Hänger wenn ich Bleie anstelle von Körben nutze. Nur entfernt sich die Materie dann immer weiter von der einfachen Absicht zu Feedern mit Futterkörben und nähert sich einfachem Grundangeln.
> 
> Die Frage ist ja welche Montage beim Feedern auf welche Art und Weise situativ besser  funktioniert.




Entsprechende Futterkörbe benutzen die schneller aufsteigen könnte eine Lösung sein.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage vs Seitenarm vs Koschrig*



Tricast schrieb:


> Entsprechende Futterkörbe benutzen die schneller aufsteigen könnte eine Lösung sein.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Mir gehts ja nicht um Hänger, sondern um Unterschiede entsprechender Montagen. Futterkörbe mit Flügeln, schmale Formen etc. gibts ja so einige. 

Wenn der Boden Hängerträchtig ist wird es nie eine optimale Lösung geben, das Thema ist dahin gehend etwas abgedriftet.


----------



## Waller Michel (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage vs Seitenarm vs Koschrig*

Es kommt ja auch darauf an in welchem Winkel die Rute zum Futterkorb steht, also sprich wie weit ist der Futterkorb von der Rute entfernt, wie lang ist die Rute und in welchem Winkel steht Sie zum Wasser. 
Aber all dies ist ja nur bis zu einem gewissen Maß regulierbar, Fakt ist jedoch in einer Schlaufe die nicht existiert, kann sich doch auch nix verhaken oder sehe ich das jetzt falsch? 
Wenn man in Gewässern wie dem Main feedert der im unteren Verlauf sagen wir mal knapp Landesgrenze Bayern, wie ein Kanal beschaffen ist, also recht schmal starker Schiffsverkehr und gewiss jede menge Unrat auf dem Grund liegen hat, ist es einfach an der Tagesordnung das man einen Hänger hat mit dem Futterkörbchen. In diesem Fall versuche jedenfalls ich die Möglichkeiten zu reduzieren an der meine Montage hängen bleiben kann. 
In solchen Gewässern ist natürlich der Schiffsverkehr das hauptsächliche Problem, entweder holt man bei jedem Schiff das kommt sofort alle Ruten aus dem Wasser,  das wird aber nach ner gewissen Zeit recht nervig, oder man versucht eine Montage zu verwenden die nicht so anfällig gegen Hänger ist und versucht auch andere Faktoren zu optimieren. 
Anfänglich hatte ich hauptsächlich in stehenden Gewässern und in Gewässern mit mittlerer Strömung ohne Schiffsverkehr gefeedert. Da War die Schlaufen Montage eigentlich immer ne gute Alternative, bis ich dann im Main eines anderen belehrt wurde. Nachdem ich dann auf nen messing Boom umgestiegen bin, schweres Futterkörbchen in eckiger Form, teilweise sogar Schrumpfschlauch auf den Wirbeln, hatte ich dann wieder Spaß am Feedern gefunden. Das stellt meine persönliche Erfahrung da , ich möchte hier niemanden belehren damit. 

LG

Nachtrag : Fantastic Fisching, du hast gerade überschneidend geschrieben dir ginge es nur um die Montage nicht über die Hänger, was ich halt hier sagen will ist,  unterschiedliche Anforderungen unterschiedliche Montagen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage vs Seitenarm vs Koschrig*



Waller Michel schrieb:


> Es kommt ja auch darauf an in welchem Winkel die Rute zum Futterkorb steht, also sprich wie weit ist der Futterkorb von der Rute entfernt, wie lang ist die Rute und in welchem Winkel steht Sie zum Wasser.
> Aber all dies ist ja nur bis zu einem gewissen Maß regulierbar, Fakt ist jedoch in einer Schlaufe die nicht existiert, kann sich doch auch nix verhaken oder sehe ich das jetzt falsch?
> Wenn man in Gewässern wie dem Main feedert der im unteren Verlauf sagen wir mal knapp Landesgrenze Bayern, wie ein Kanal beschaffen ist, also recht schmal starker Schiffsverkehr und gewiss jede menge Unrat auf dem Grund liegen hat, ist es einfach an der Tagesordnung das man einen Hänger hat mit dem Futterkörbchen. In diesem Fall versuche jedenfalls ich die Möglichkeiten zu reduzieren an der meine Montage hängen bleiben kann.
> In solchen Gewässern ist natürlich der Schiffsverkehr das hauptsächliche Problem, entweder holt man bei jedem Schiff das kommt sofort alle Ruten aus dem Wasser,  das wird aber nach ner gewissen Zeit recht nervig, oder man versucht eine Montage zu verwenden die nicht so anfällig gegen Hänger ist und versucht auch andere Faktoren zu optimieren.
> ...



Was du schreibst ist doch richtig und greift bei der Schlaufenmontage wichtige Punkte auf, das meinte ich mit Abdriften nicht, sondern vielmehr Bleie anstelle von Körben zu nutzen oder einfach Tiroler Hölzl montieren. ( wenn ich genügend Futter am Platz habe wechsel ich auch mal aufs Blei oder werfe leere Körbe, aber ist ja nicht der Faktor für die Praxistauglichkeit einer Montage )

Mir geht dabei ums Feedern auf Weißfische, nicht auf Bimmelangeln auf Aal, Brasse oder sonstiges. Einfach die Vor und Nachteile, Wiedergabe der Bisse, Anforderungen, Binden und Materialeinsatz, Tauglichkeit beim Feedern auf Distanz oder im Nahbereich etc.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage vs Seitenarm vs Koschrig*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ja welche Montage beim Feedern auf welche Art und Weise situativ besser funktioniert.



Besser ist so eine Sache..wo liegt der Fokus...Bisserkennung,
Wurfverhalten,Fischfreundlichkeit, etc.?

Im Prinzip fischt man bei jeder Montage mit einem Kompromissfaktor.

Mal mehr,mal weniger.

Vor allem sind selbst vermeintlich  identische Feedermontangen nie zu 100% gleich..schau dir 10 Angler mit Schlaufenmontage oder was auch immer an.

Jede wird zwar den bekannten Grundaufbau haben aber das wars dann zumeist auch schon an Gemeinsamkeiten.Da wirds immer Detailunterschiede geben(oft aber entsch.Details)

Das erklärt ja auch,warum du Montagen Meinungstechnisch nie unter einen Hut bekommst.


----------



## Waller Michel (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage vs Seitenarm vs Koschrig*

Da gebe ich dir absolut recht, wobei auch noch hinzukommt das die Industrie sich immer wieder neue Sachen einfallen lässt, neue Systeme dann auch entsprechend mit anderen Montagen usw. Im Endeffekt ist es doch so die Montage muss funktionieren und der Angler muss davon überzeugt sein, dann wird man feststellen, daß die Unterschiede im Erfolg gar nicht so mächtig sind wie man vielleicht glaubt.
Ich War mal am See bei uns und hatte nur ein Körbchen dabei, bin dann mit der anderen Rute ganz normal auf Grund gegangen und habe klassisch angefüttert wie früher, ganz ehrlich da war eigentlich kein prägnanter unterschied zu verzeichnen. ..ähnlich wäre das auch mit den Montagen gelaufen ob jetzt Schlaufe, Boom oder Methode Feeder, ich glaube nicht das die Unterschiede so relevant gewesen wären. 

LG


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage vs Seitenarm vs Koschrig*



Waller Michel schrieb:


> die Montage muss funktionieren und der Angler muss davon überzeugt sein



Gerade letzteres,dürfte wie so oft beim Angeln das A und O sein.



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Frei laufender Futterkorb



Bin auch von der Schlaufe weg.

Hauptschnur-kl.Karabinerwirbel
(f.Korb)-2 kleine Silikonstopper-Microwirbel-Vorfach.


----------



## Kochtopf (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage vs Seitenarm vs Koschrig*

<Quote>
Hauptschnur-kl.Karabinerwirbel
(f.Korb)-2 kleine Silikonstopper-Microwirbel-Vorfach </quote>
So ähnlich halte ich es auch (Silikonhütchen als Knotenschutz/Antitangle und einen kleinen kräftigen karabinerwirbel (PROFIBLINKER!) zum Vorfachbefestigen. Das Problem ist: bei Körben um die 80 gr. halten die Stopper nicht mehr gescheit. Kaufe ich zu miese stopper  (glaub die angelspezi eigenmarke) oder was mach ich falsch?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage vs Seitenarm vs Koschrig*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das Problem ist: bei Körben um die 80 gr. halten die Stopper nicht mehr gescheit. Kaufe ich zu miese stopper  (glaub die angelspezi eigenmarke) oder was mach ich falsch?



Beim Wurf wirken recht hohe Kräfte..mit normalen Aufziehstoppern kommste da ans Limit.

Den Laufweg schwerere Körbe kannst du auch anders begrenzen..eine kleine,nicht zu weiche(sonst cut) Perle in die Schnur schlaufen.Hält 1a.


----------



## ulli1958m (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage vs Seitenarm vs Koschrig*

Fürs Stillwasser verwende ich die Schlaufenmontage bei leichten Körben.
Im Fluss hatte ich zuviele Hänger & Verwicklungen

Kanal & Fluss fische zu 90% die auf den Bildern gezeigte Montage....Verwicklungen gibt es wenn dann nur bei Schiffsverkehr und den damit stark verbundenen Sog.

Zu den Bildern:
Das Boom war ursprünglich ein gewinkeltes Teil. Der Ring mit dem Karabiner wird gelöst und bis ca 3cm vors Ende geschoben (Abstand Vorfach/Korb) und dann wieder mit Sekundenkleber verklebt. Die andere Seite wird abgeschnitten.
Mit dieser Montage habe ich Körbe bis ca 150gr geworfen

Zum Rutentransport kommt alles auf ein Wickelbrett. So wird die Rutenspitze auch noch geschützt.

Bei der Schlaufenm. hatte ich öfters Probleme mit der Haltbarkeit wenn die Körbe ü80gr waren (Schnurbruch meist am Knoten)

Fazit:
Will der Fisch meinen Köder bekomme ich ihn auch fast immer wenn Vorfachlänge und Hakengröße passen :m

|wavey:

Ps:
Durch den oberen Stopper bestimme ich wie weit der Fisch laufen kann bevor er sich selbst haken könnte


----------



## Enorm (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage vs Seitenarm vs Koschrig*

Wie wird denn dieses "Koschrig" gebunden? Ich hab dazu leider nichts gefunden.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage vs Seitenarm vs Koschrig*



Enorm schrieb:


> Wie wird denn dieses "Koschrig" gebunden? Ich hab dazu leider nichts gefunden.


https://youtu.be/l6-UNwc0Kxg

Ab 15:35


----------



## feederbrassen (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage vs Seitenarm vs Koschrig*

Hab mir das Koschrig mal in dem Video angesehen.
Interessant. 
Nicht genau so aber sehr sehr ähnliche Rigs haben  wir vor 20 Jahren schon gefischt. |uhoh:
Läuft in Stillwasser  gut, für den Rhein z.b ist so etwas einfach nicht robust genug. 
Wobei ich mich frage wie der ein oder andere Kollege seine Schlaufenmontage bindet mit den hier beschriebenen Problemen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage vs Seitenarm vs Koschrig*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Hab mir das Koschrig mal in dem Video angesehen.
> Interessant.
> Nicht genau so aber sehr sehr ähnliche Rigs haben  wir vor 20 Jahren schon gefischt. |uhoh:
> Läuft in Stillwasser  gut, für den Rhein z.b ist so etwas einfach nicht robust genug.



In Teil 3 fischt Jens am Rhein die feste Variante des Rigs.


https://youtu.be/S2kq9U4Rfjc

Ab 15:22


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage vs Seitenarm vs Koschrig*

Verliert jetzt bitte nicht den Fokus, es geht um die Eignungen der einzelnen Montagen im Vergleich, ihr hängt euch zu sehr an der Schlaufe auf, äh fest.

Koshrig sieht so aus:











Es ist im Prinzip ein freilaufendes System mit Seitenarm, sehr Sensibel, auch gut Verwicklungsfrei. Allerdings hatte ich das Rig heute an meinem Hausgewässer im Einsatz, ich muss sagen, wenn du nicht mit der Hand an der Peitsche konsequent fischst geht dir so einiges durch die Lappen, aber es kommen mehr Bisse durch.

Die Frage bleibt weiterhin offen, auf sehr kleine Fische effektiv zu fischen ist recht schwer. Wenn ihr am Fluss sitzt, da geht die Rute krum, da spielen soviele Dinge keine Rolle, an einem See mit misstrauischen Fischen gehen viele Montagen nicht mehr so ohne weiteres durch.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage vs Seitenarm vs Koschrig*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Was fischt ihr für welchen Fisch, wo sind die Unterschiede für euch auf kleine Plötzen oder dicke Brassen ? Ab welchem Punkt ändert ihr eure Montage wenn die Fische sehr klein sind, die Ausbeute sinkt ? Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit anderen Montagen ?



Die Problematik dürfte gerade an vielen Fliessgewässern und damit in Verbindung stehenden Kanälen, seit dem Grundelaufkommen eine ganz andere als nur Montagenfrage sein.

Im Vergleich zu früher,musst du an vielen Gewässern quasi die gesamte(!) Taktik und Technik überdenken.

Will ich hier am Kanal Klasse,kann ich konventionelles Feedern(samt der üblichen Köder) echt nahezu komplett knicken..ob ich da Made,Wurm mit Schlaufe,Durchlauf oder was auch immer kombiniere, ist bis auf die Wintersaison fast irrelevant.

Mir wird damit eher ein 50er Zetti auf eingeleierte Maden einsteigen,als das es gescheite Friedfische vor den Grundeln bis zum Köder schaffen.

Method Feeder samt Pellets oder Miniboilies dran und schon steigt die Chance(gerade auf Ü40 Plötzen) von 0 auf 80 %.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage vs Seitenarm vs Koschrig*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Die Problematik dürfte gerade an vielen Fliessgewässern und damit in Verbindung stehenden Kanälen, seit dem Grundelaufkommen eine ganz andere als nur Montagenfrage sein.
> 
> Im Vergleich zu früher,musst du an vielen Gewässern quasi die gesamte(!) Taktik und Technik überdenken.
> 
> ...



Kann ich gut nachvollziehen, an der Elbe werden diese Dinger früher oder später auch massiv Einzug halten, bis dahin hab ich noch etwas Zeit zu Feedern. 

Jedenfalls habe ich nach gestrigen Tests mit dem Koschrig festgestellt:

- Bisse kommen sauber durch
- Verwicklungsfrei
- gutes Wurfverhalten, auch bei Wind

- muss jedes mal neu gebunden werden
- meine roten Perlen ( ich hatte keine anderen ) stören mich
- Bissausbeute lag nicht sehr gut, eher stressiges Fischen

Heute gehts für den Bericht am kleinen Graben weiter. Dort war ebenfalls das Koschrig im Einsatz, heute nehme ich einen kleinen Seitenarm. Diesen Seitenarm werde ich auch am darauf folgenden Tag am See testen. Mal schauen wie sich die Dinge verhalten.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage vs Seitenarm vs Koschrig*

Wie lang wählst du den Seitenarm bei lang/kurz ?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage vs Seitenarm vs Koschrig*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Wie lang wählst du den Seitenarm bei lang/kurz ?



Bei Lang/Kurz ? Stehe ich auf dem Schlauch ? |supergri

Bei der einfachen Seitenarmmontage wähle ich die Korb tragenden Schnur immer mit einem Drittel der Länge gegenüber der Schnur aus welche den Haken tragen wird. Haken wird am Rattenschwanz eingeschlauft.

Beim Koschrig verhält es sich genauso.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage vs Seitenarm vs Koschrig*

Danke


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage vs Seitenarm vs Koschrig*

Betr.Koschrig nochmal..wie bindest du den Seitenarm,wenn keine dickere Schlagschnur verwendet wird?

Ansonsten baut man sich ja selbst mit dünnen Braid, eine potentielle Schwachstelle(in die Hauptschnur)

Oder hab ich da jetzt ein Logikproblem?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage vs Seitenarm vs Koschrig*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Betr.Koschrig nochmal..wie bindest du den Seitenarm,wenn keine dickere Schlagschnur verwendet wird?
> 
> Ansonsten baut man sich ja selbst mit dünnen Braid, eine potentielle Schwachstelle(in die Hauptschnur)
> 
> Oder hab ich da jetzt ein Logikproblem?



Ich schicke es dir er PN.


----------



## ulli1958m (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage vs Seitenarm vs Koschrig*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> Kanal & Fluss fische zu 90% die auf den Bildern gezeigte Montage....Verwicklungen gibt es wenn dann nur bei Schiffsverkehr und den damit stark verbundenen Sog.
> 
> Zu den Bildern:
> Das Boom war ursprünglich ein gewinkeltes Teil. Der Ring mit dem Karabiner wird gelöst und bis ca 3cm vors Ende geschoben (Abstand Vorfach/Korb) und dann wieder mit Sekundenkleber verklebt. Die andere Seite wird abgeschnitten.
> ...


Vielleicht bin ich ja auf dem Holzweg.....meine aber das ich mit meiner oben genannten Montage den direkten Kontakt beim Biss zur Rutenspitze habe, da das gekürzte Boomröhrchen null Wiederstand verursacht. Außerdem habe ich keine zusätzlichen Bruchstellen durch weitere Knoten

Kann mir einer sagen warum Seitenarm, Koschrig usw. besser sein soll bzw. wo die Vorteile liegen?

 #h


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage vs Seitenarm vs Koschrig*

Ulli..die wenigsten(eher keine) Montagen mit Röhrchen,
funktionieren so frei wie oft gedacht..glaub mir,der Fisch bewegt beim Biss eher das Röhrchen als das die Schnur zuerst  frei läuft.

Teste das mal auf dem trocknen..einen richtigen Durchlauf gibts nur bei linearer Ausrichtung von Montage und Fluchtrichtung.

Den geringsten(ganz ausschalten geht nicht) Widerstand erreichste m.M.n. entweder über ausreichend große Durchlauföffnungen von Wirbelöhren etc.oder den indirekten Weg über einen Seitenarm.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage vs Seitenarm vs Koschrig*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> Vielleicht bin ich ja auf dem Holzweg.....meine aber das ich mit meiner oben genannten Montage den direkten Kontakt beim Biss zur Rutenspitze habe, da das gekürzte Boomröhrchen null Wiederstand verursacht. Außerdem habe ich keine zusätzlichen Bruchstellen durch weitere Knoten
> 
> Kann mir einer sagen warum Seitenarm, Koschrig usw. besser sein soll bzw. wo die Vorteile liegen?
> 
> #h



Ich habe deinen Post glatt übersehen, sorry. 

Fische beissen von Unten nach Oben, steigen also oftmals danach auf. Ist ja auch irgendwo logisch. Beim Koschrig sind zwei Perlen montiert, das wars, diese stellen die einzige Verbindung zur Montage dar. Es wiegt nichts, die Perlen selbst haben leichten Auftrieb, der Fisch weniger Widerstand.

Wenn der Fisch also deinen Köder nimmt, spürt er maximal zwei kleine Perlen, dann kommt der Kontakt zur Spitze. Bei dir hebt er das Röhrchen, den Wirbel und das neongelbe Turboröhrchen macht nochmals Alarm dazu.

Beim Posenfischen setzt sich ja auch keiner mit einem 5 Gramm Schwimmer an den glatten See, man nutzt die eine 0,5 Gramm Pose um dem Fisch weniger widerstand zu geben.

Warum sollte das beim Feedern anders sein ?


----------



## feederbrassen (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage vs Seitenarm vs Koschrig*

Der Vorteil von Seitenarmmontagen
liegt darin das der Fisch direkt Kontakt zur Rutenspitze hat. 
Ohne das er das Korbgewicht spürt. 
Punkt. 
Ob man jetzt unbedingt das Koschrig verwendet oder eine ähnliche Variante ist Latte. 
Mir isr das mit den mehrfach geknote und dem ganzen gesimse dran
schon zuviel. 
Das geht auch einfacher. :m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage vs Seitenarm vs Koschrig*

Ich habe das Kosch-Rig nun auch unter einer Bewährungsprobe beim Gruppenhegeangeln testen können. Die Fische bissen sehr spitz, bei fast allen griff der Haken immer im vorderen Bereich des Mauls.

Keine Verwicklungen, sehr sensibel. Meine neue Nummer 1 Montage im Stillwasser. :m


----------



## ulli1958m (1. August 2017)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage vs Seitenarm vs Koschrig*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich habe das Kosch-Rig nun auch unter einer Bewährungsprobe beim Gruppenhegeangeln testen können. Die Fische bissen sehr spitz, bei fast allen griff der Haken immer im vorderen Bereich des Mauls.
> 
> Keine Verwicklungen, sehr sensibel. Meine neue Nummer 1 Montage im Stillwasser. :m


Habe mir die Perle(n) fürs Rig besorgt.

Zur Montage: 
Soll die ca 10cm lange Schlaufe wo der Krob eingehängt wird aus geflochtener Schnur sein oder geht auch Mono?

Die Stopperperle sollte wenn möglich 30cm vorm Vorfach blockiert werden ....richtig / warum?

Damit wird das eigentliche Vorfach doch um 30cm verlängert oder?

#h

Ps: Bin echt gespannt ob die Rigs sich nicht vertüddeln


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. August 2017)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage vs Seitenarm vs Koschrig*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> Habe mir die Perle(n) fürs Rig besorgt.
> 
> Zur Montage:
> Soll die ca 10cm lange Schlaufe wo der Krob eingehängt wird aus geflochtener Schnur sein oder geht auch Mono?
> ...



Die Schlaufe die den Korb trägt habe ich monofil gebunden, sogar verdrallt um sie steifer zu bekommen und weniger Angriffsfläche für den Haken zu bekommen.

Die Stopperperle schützt den Knoten, aber auch ein rutschen der Perlen über das Vorfach. Ohne würde der Seitenarm Richtung Haken rutschen. Man verlängert quasi das Vorfach künstlich um 30 cm oder je nach Gusto weniger oder mehr. 

Man könnte auch den Haken am Rattenschwanz direkt anbinden und dann das Vorfach mit dem Stopper schützen, bin mir da noch nicht schlüssig wozu das Zwischenstück dient, möglicherweise aber um mehr Abstand zu generieren und auf weite Distanz weniger Vertüddelungen zu erzeugen.


----------

